# Carly's winners photo from the Okla City shows



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I finally got my show photo that I had taken when Carly went Winners in Oklahoma City that Saturday. It wasn't a major, but everyone wanted me to have her photo taken since she won under judge Bob Slay.

So here it is. Not the greatest photo, but hey it marks the memory!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice shot- definitely worth having!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

great picture and beautiful dog.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad you got the picture and we got to see . Carly is a very pretty girl. Congrats to you both.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

What a pretty girl. You guys did good!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Lovely photo and the memories last a very long time .


----------

